

Ask HN: What is the best open source Rails project to learn from? - anthonycerra

What's the best open source Rails project for a noob to study? I've made the Depot app from PragProg, the Twitter app by Hartl, and went through Rails for Zombies. Now I want to study actual living, breathing apps. Any recommendations? Thanks<p>[Note: I did a search on Google and saw an exact post like this, but it's almost 200 days old.]
======
timmaah
Browse around github for a bit.

<https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora> <https://github.com/railsdog/spree>
<https://github.com/michaeldv/fat_free_crm>
<https://github.com/resolve/refinerycms>

------
codeslush
Go to: <http://www.opensourcerails.com/>

They have a number of rails projects, including redmine, fatfreecrm, refinery,
etc... that are quality projects from which you can learn.

